# Sewing-up technique



## VHarkOR1 (May 23, 2017)

I recently received an Edgar Whitney book on watercolor. While reading it I was surprised to see the expressions "sewing-up" and "stitched". Here is a quote from the book:

*"When we use the sewing-up technique, a loaded brush is flooded into areas kept apart by a narrow thread of untouched paper between them. As the areas lose their glisten, color changes can be flooded in. When dry, these are "stitched" together.*"

I wonder if anyone could tell me what exactly he meant and how it might be done.


----------

